# DCC at Tampa Train Show



## MarkAlt (Nov 13, 2011)

Hello and thanks for the forum.


I have really tried to read everything possible about DCC, but am getting more confused. ...brand new 5x9' HO circle with a few switches using the Bachman expansion pack and an MTH F-3 set with the (VERY) basic MTH DCC remote

The big Tampa show is coming up and I want to know more about DCC before spending $$.

Plan on having a mix of loco brands and really confused about Proto/Spectrum/Genesis and which locos can be easily upgraded for sound. Sorry- a little OT.

Likely, my wife and I will take turns running a few locos and we'll expand our track a little more as time goes by. -no room for huge layouts

A lot of people mention the Zephyr, but then I hear about power supplies? The NCE sounds great, but may be more than I need. Then there's digitraxx and dynamis. Some of these offer different current capability, but I don't *think* that's an issue for a few loops and 2-3 locos?

Wireless remote (iPod/iPhone apps?) and PC would be nice as we expand, but right now a stationary control that lets me program would be great.

Here are my questions:
* Can I run a mix of DCS/MTH and DCC trains? Is there a better controller for this?

* Ok to spend more $$ up front on a good controller, but layout will always be small in size. I'll never have room for running more than 2 or 3 trains at a time. I want something good, but don't want to waste $$ either.

* Plug 'n Play DCC (hardware) wanted, but in-depth programming is fine.

Understood that everyone has different opinions and these Q's have been asked before. I'm still trying to understand terminology.

Wife and I are traveling to the Tampa train show on December 17th. I'd really like to know the basics before buying a DCC controller and a few locos.


Thanks for listening and apologies for newbie questions.


Best,
Mark


----------



## deboardfam (Oct 8, 2010)

The zephyr is what I have.. it is made by digitrax. I am also a newbie. A lot of people like the zephyr starter set. Will be plenty for what you need. They dont recommend you run DC on DCC as it tends to burn them out. You can convert DC engines to DCC though with a decoder install. Just some general info til NIMT or other DCC gods hop on the thread. LOL


----------



## MarkAlt (Nov 13, 2011)

Thanks for the reply!

Just bought a Zephyr xtra and learning the ropes.

I got back into trains as a relaxing hobby away from computer programming. Now I'm counting bits, programming engines and snapping in circuit boards. 

Can't complain though. ...having a lot of fun


Best,
Mark


----------



## deboardfam (Oct 8, 2010)

Fellow computer geek here... I am an IT Analyst. You will love the zephyr.


----------



## billsails2 (Nov 18, 2011)

Hello, I am thinking about buying the Zephyr starter set. It says it comes with a power supply. Is this just for the Zephyr?. If so, do I need another power supply for the track.
What would be a good power suppy for a 8x4 layout.
Thanks Bill (getting back in after 50yrs)


----------



## deboardfam (Oct 8, 2010)

The zephyr is the power supply for the rails... plug zephyr in wall.. you will run a wire from the A section to one rail and one from the B section to the other rail. Will be plenty enough power for the 4x8 unless your running several locos with sound at once.


----------



## waltr (Aug 15, 2011)

I also bought the Zephyr starter kit about 6 years ago and like it. I added a UT2 (new one is the UT4) throttle so that two trains can be controlled at one time. This is fun even on a small layout since with DCC two trains can be on the same piece of track at the same time controlled by two people. 
If the layout has a steep grade then a second engine, and operator, can move in as a helper. Or, a switcher can be arranging cars for the mainline engine to couple and pull.


----------



## billsails2 (Nov 18, 2011)

deboardfam said:


> The zephyr is the power supply for the rails... plug zephyr in wall.. you will run a wire from the A section to one rail and one from the B section to the other rail. Will be plenty enough power for the 4x8 unless your running several locos with sound at once.


 Thanks for the help
Bill


----------

